# Self Assessment Online 08/09



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,

Just looking for some help from any accountants on here as I'm in the process of sorting out my self assessment online. Would probably be easier if I could be contacted by pm and then go from there regarding costs etc.

Thanks, 

Stuart


----------

